# Second layer of asphalt roofing



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

A 2nd layer, although less expensive to do, will not provide the same life longevity cycle as a one layer roof. As a guess from past experiences, i would say about 25% less life from that roof.

So, are you really saving money, if 10 years down the road, if you still live there, you are now obligated to pay for a 2 layer tear-off and new reroof?

Adding a felt paper underlayment between the 2 layers will trap in moisture that will cause excessive trapped moisture under the top layer, creating premature blistering.

Without removing the original layer, any decking deflections or beginning stages of deterioration can not be readily observed and repaired.

If the old original roof is starting to deteriorate and curl or buckle, those defects will telegraph through the newly installed shingles early on in its life, creating the appearance of an already aged roof layer.

Ed


----------



## adelaide11 (Apr 3, 2009)

All three points which you hace mentioned here is really useful and helpful. Here are they - 

Adding a felt paper underlayment between the 2 layers will trap in moisture that will cause excessive trapped moisture under the top layer, creating premature blistering.

Without removing the original layer, any decking deflections or beginning stages of deterioration can not be readily observed and repaired.

If the old original roof is starting to deteriorate and curl or buckle, those defects will telegraph through the newly installed shingles early on in its life, creating the appearance of an already aged roof layer.

Certainly you have clear concept and I admire the way you make them understand.

__________________
roofing contractors | roof repairs | roof replacement


----------



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

And of course the part about being "almost flat".Instant red flag with me.How flat?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

adelaide11 said:


> All three points which you hace mentioned here is really useful and helpful. Here are they -
> 
> Adding a felt paper underlayment between the 2 layers will trap in moisture that will cause excessive trapped moisture under the top layer, creating premature blistering.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you, Mr. German Guy who is now from Australia.

What is your name please?

Ed


----------

